# Ama ve fakat.



## Luminista

Merhaba,

Can you please tell me if the two words* Ama* and *Fakat* are similar ?
Can we use both them in the same sentence?
In dictionnary the translation of the two ones is* but* .

I give an exemple (it's basic because of my poor vocabulary for the moment)

Kadın evde, *fakat* kız okulda.

Or 

Kadın evde, *ama* kız okulda.

Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## macrotis

In every context where they mean _but_ they're safely interchangeable, but in some rare cases *ama* can't be replaced by *fakat*. For example,

_Güzel *ama* çok güzel bir söz söyledi_. Here it's used for emphasis: He said a nice, really nice word.

Ev de ev ama! Here it's used to express admiration: What a house!

Your sentences are both correct and there's no difference in meaning.


----------



## Luminista

Teşekkür ederim marcotis, your explanations are very clear!


----------



## macrotis

You're welcome.


----------



## dawar

I would translate "fakat" with the french word "néanmoins" and "ama" by "cependant". But it is clear that their meaning is very close.


----------



## Luminista

Teşekkür ederim dawar!
The french translation you gave helps me a lot!
Merci!


----------

